
Ask HN: Where do you hire developers? Where do developers go to get hired? - mintone
We&#x27;re in a hiring phase at the moment and have had really mixed results on the job market. We&#x27;re based in London, but I&#x27;m interested to hear from all over. Where do you go to get hired? and if you&#x27;re hiring, where do you see the best results?
======
mtmail
We had good results meeting candidates face-to-face on the
[https://www.siliconmilkroundabout.com/](https://www.siliconmilkroundabout.com/)
London job fair. Next one is end of November.

